# Como funcionam as previsões meteorológicas?



## Mjhb (23 Jun 2009 às 21:17)

Estou a fazer uma apresentação PowerPoint sobre a Meteorologia e o clima em greal...

Um dos poucos temas que me faltam é este:   _Como funcionam as previsões meteorológicas?_

Não sei se há algum membro m que seja meteorologista profissional, como por exemplo técnicos do IM.
Se há serão uma boa ajuda...


----------



## psm (23 Jun 2009 às 21:19)

Pedro disse:


> Estou a fazer uma apresentação PowerPoint sobre a Meteorologia e o clima em greal...
> 
> Um dos poucos temas que me faltam é este:   _Como funcionam as previsões meteorológicas?_
> 
> ...





Penso que há um topico sobre o assunto mas terá que o procurar!!

Há muita infromação no forum mas tem que ir à procura dela.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jun 2009 às 22:07)

psm disse:


> Penso que há um topico sobre o assunto mas terá que o procurar!!
> 
> Há muita infromação no forum mas tem que ir à procura dela.



Obrigado!
Mas pode tratar-me por _tu_!

(Desculpem o off-topic!)


----------

